# Goodbye :(



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

Goodbye old sig  :'( 
I knew ye well...
...
...Oh well i gotz a new 1...
...It be from one of my favorite books, Fahrenheit 451...


----------



## Sonic_1 (Apr 26, 2007)

The old one does look better.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2007)

I likes the new one... but I do expect a short essay on F451 on my desk by Monday morning.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the new one, even though I have no idea what it's about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## nileyg (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> I likes the new one... but I do expect a short essay on F451 on my desk by Monday morning.


ok...
But I will need that essay describing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how it relates to the penguin epidemic in South Africa...
In about 5 minutes...

*Edit 1)*5 hours...

*Edit 2)*You... *FAIL*


----------



## Punkrox (May 12, 2007)

Best sig ever, really it is!
I think it should be bigger though.


----------



## Mewgia (May 13, 2007)

I luff that book.
Ray Bradbury is teh awesomeness...


----------



## thegame07 (May 13, 2007)

I say stick with the old sig.


----------



## Jax (May 13, 2007)

Good riddance!

That face had "rape" written all over it!


----------

